# Bật mí phương pháp giảm cân của chị em phụ nữ



## rvxbinhphuoc (3/8/21)

Bật mí phương pháp giảm cân của chị em phụ nữ

Đối với chuyện giảm cân , phụ nữ luôn kém đàn ông! Đây là khẳng định được các nhà khoa học công bố sau quá trình dài nghiên cứu vàCân phân tích 2 số lẻ theo dõi dựa trên bảng thống kê.





Giảm cân không phải chỉ ngày 1 ngày 2 mà đòi hỏi cả quá trình nỗ lực và  Cân phân tích điện tử chăm chỉ để nhận thấy một số thay đổi đáng chú ý trên cơ thể bạn.

Nghiên cứu mới cho biết, đối với phụ nữ, việc giảm cân có thể mệt mỏi hơn nam giới.

Thẳng thắn thừa nhận rằng, đàn ông giảm cân nhanh hơn phụ nữ, ít nhất là trong thời gian đầu. Ngay cả khi cả hai đều tuân theo cùng một chế độ ăn kiêng và thói quen tập thể dục , phụ nữ sẽ khó khăn hơn khi giảm số mỡ thừa ở khỏi vòng eo. Điều này được quyết định bởi gene và sự khác biệt sinh học giữa hai người.

Thứ nhất, do nam giới có xu hướng có nhiều mô cơ nạc hơn phụ nữ, giúp họ đốt cháy nhiều calorie hơn so với phụ nữ.

Vì vậy, mặc dù nam giới và phụ nữ cắt giảm lượng calorie như nhau từ chế độ ăn uống của họ, nhưng nam giới sẽ giảm cân nhanh hơn.

Thứ hai, nam giới có nhiều testosterone hơn và ít estrogen hơn. Mặt khác, phụ nữ có nhiều estrogen hơn và ít testosterone hơn, điều này hơi bất lợi khi giảm cân.

Ghrelin là một loại hormone khác khiến phụ nữ khó giảm mỡ. Phụ nữ cảm thấy ghrelin tăng vọt sau khi tập luyện, khiến họ ăn nhiều hơn. Nam giới không trải qua sự biến động nội tiết tố này.

Cuối cùng, phụ nữ có lượng mỡ cơ thể nhiều hơn nam giới từ 6% đến 11%. Ngay từ khi dậy thì đến khi mãn kinh, phụ nữ có lượng mỡ cơ thể trung bình nhiều hơn nam giới.

Vậy chị em phụ nữ giảm cân bằng cách nào để hiệu quả?

Đừng bám vào một kế hoạch tập luyện cụ thể, thay vào đó đừng ngại thử nghiệm. Khi nói đến tập thể dục để giảm cân, người ta thường không nói nhiều đến vai trò của thời gian tập luyện.

Tuy nhiên, theo một số nhà nghiên cứu, tập thể dục vào buổi tối có thể giúp bạn đạt được mục tiêu giảm cân nhanh hơn tập thể dục vào buổi sáng .

Ngoài ra, chị em cần hiệu chỉnh chế độ ăn uống nào phù hợp. Mỗi người đều khác nhau và   Cân phân tích 4 số lẻquá trình trao đổi chất của họ cũng vậy., bạn chỉ cần tìm một chế độ ăn uống phù hợp với bạn.

Nhìn chung, thay đổi lối sống góp phần làm giảm mỡ và giảm thêm số cân.


----------

